# Cat and Cherrypie



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

There has been an endless thread all about the negative aspects of managing anxiety and depression and thats absolutely fair enough.But I want to ask you both - what are your goals in life. You've both worked at some points in your life haven't you - is that what you want to go back to - or do you think that you mental illnesses have given you anything positive - have they made you reappraise where you want to be, in say 5 years time - working, doing a course, travelling - what????It took me about 43 years to work out what I'm good at - now I do a job I love that challenges me without making me feel out of my depth and panicky - what about your girls - what would you really like to do???Sue


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I only worked in my mid teens and haven't worked since then because I got ME and then agorophobia so didn't leave the house in total for 7 years (yes I was that bad and my Mum couldn't get me to see sense and get help). I then got back out and had a fairly good 2 years but then out of nowhere in kicked the anxiety and it's had a hold on me since then no matter how much I tell it not too and how many meds I try (which don't seem to work for anxiety).I would love to go to college and do a computer course. I enrolled when I was 16 and got ill my 1st day on it so never got to start it. I want to work in an office somewhere and am hoping with help of the CBT I'll be starting in a few months I will be able to start a course in January (fingers crossed). Am also planning on do just one day a week volunteer work in a shop so I can get a feel of mixing with people again. I don't want to waste my life. I'm 29 and can feel it going by so fast with me not getting anyway and I want that to stop.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

So this is all good - cos its too easy to mark time - to just about make it from day to day - if you have goals - even if you don't achieve them - at least you are aiming for something.I cannot praise vollie work highly enough - it is a wonderful way to get stuck in and its also a great gateway into paid work. Working in a shop would be a really good start and would structure your week much more too. When I'd had the children, I used to do Oxfam - abit of till work and some behind the scenes clothes sorting - just to get myself out of the house - Paul was (as ever) working away alot so I was really stuck at home Monday through Friday. That got me thinking about working anyway for a charity and gave me the idea to go back and do a law degree. You never know where its all going to lead.Well done you Cat.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive worked all my life, and when ive got my IBS-D under control, My anxiety hopefully will follow, i intend to go back to work, if i can find a job in this mad world that is. I think i am on th up at last, ive had whole good week, with the exception of a bad D day yesterday, Ive got a CT scan and a few more hospital appointments yet. I do hope to start going on my trips to the Greek Islands again, when ive saved enough money from the job i will hopefully get when fit enough to return to work. Congrats on your acheivement Sue. Well Done.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Good for you - this all sounds much more positive - if you've had a whole good week - build up on that.The Greek islands are heaven - well I have to say that my husband is 1/2 Greek (though sadly from an unglamorous suburb of Athens). We're snatching a week in Crete in July - before the madness of the A and GCSE results.Sue xxx


----------

